# My new barn is under construction. Updated pics 3-11



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Well I thought I would post on here about the new barn my husband is building me. It is going to be a 24 x 32 two story barn. So I will have plenty of room for hay and maybe a small office up stairs. Going to have each side of the barn split up, one side will be for the does and the other side will be for the babies next year, for weaning and any bottle babies that I have. Im hoping this will help my babies grow out better and they wont have to compete for the grain. Then my milking does will only get grain on the stands. Well here is the start of it, hope I dont bore you with to many pics. We have the whole bottom part framed going to be working on the top part this weekend.


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: My new barn is under construction.*


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: My new barn is under construction.*


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: My new barn is under construction.*

























This is all the pics for now when we work on it more this weekend.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: My new barn is under construction.*

I love it....great job so far..... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

*Re: My new barn is under construction.*

Awesome Joanie!!!! YAYYYY!! Yours is coming along better than ours! LOL


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: My new barn is under construction.*

Wow - can you send him my way when you are done with him - hehehe


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: My new barn is under construction.*

Thanks everyone, it is coming along slowly but its at least getting there. This is the barn he built for himself this past winter. Mine will be done alot like it but bigger and no lean to for now. But will have silver roof and red metal trimmed in white. Im excited cant you tell. Wish I could get him out that way then I could visit all your pretty goats Kelebek.


----------



## kannm (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: My new barn is under construction.*

Wow! That barn looks like it is going to be awesome. Do you have electric net fencing keeping your goats in?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: My new barn is under construction.*

GREAT PROGRESS!!!! Do you think it will be finished before the cold/wet weather arrives?


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: My new barn is under construction.*

Very nice.....how exciting!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: My new barn is under construction.*

oh man.........I want one......... :thumb: :hi5: :thumbup:


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: My new barn is under construction.*

Kannm no its just three foot fencing with electric fence ran on the inside so it keeps them back from the fence.

Liz hoping to have it done before winter, but we might not be able to. But thats what we are aiming for at the moment.
Thanks everyone for the compliments, it is going to be sweet and I cant waite. lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: My new barn is under construction.*

your very welcome........... :thumb: :wink:


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: My new barn is under construction.*

Okay. Couple of things hubby and I noticed...
1) The goats checking out everything in the background but not being "pesty".
2) The power saw laying on the ground with no one bothering it. (you must not have sheep)
Hubby said if that was us, Moose would be trying to drag the power saw off . He steals everything or try's to "help" with everything we do.
3) The braces you have up? Moose would be trying his darndest to push them down. Or the goats would be scratching their horns on them in every picture.

You have well behaved animals. We have hetherns. (sp?) :laugh: 
Good luck with the rest of it. Can't wait to see it finished.
We will be starting on ours when they finish clearing up the trees. Please pray we get it down before I take them out there or it will be a looonnnggg time getting done. Plus I'll need to make a cuss jar. Hubby will pay for my first Jacob sheep within a few days. :greengrin:

Gina


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

*Re: My new barn is under construction.*



> We have hetherns. (sp?) :laugh:


That is hysterical, that is how I always say heathens too! :thumbup: I call my daughters and nieces heatherns!! :ROFL:


----------



## GoldenSeal (Sep 14, 2010)

*Re: My new barn is under construction.*

What are the benefits of using sand? I was going to just use concrete on mine for the floor. Seeing how sand is much cheaper I would LOVE some input on it. Looking good. I wish I could make a giant barn big enough for ALL my animals to stay in.


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: My new barn is under construction.*

Ms. lam you just got pictures of them being good. lol They where being very pesty and we had to keep running them off.
The power saw was being chewed on and hubby had to run them off.
And the braces where being knocked all over when they kept trying to run and play through the barn. lol
They are only well behaved when you are looking but turn your back and they are into everything.
Cuss jar that is what my husband needs lol. I hope you have good luck getting it done. My husband is wanting my done by the end of next month but we shall see.

Oh that is crusher its real small gravel and when it rains on it it kinda sets up like concrete.
Thanks again everyone for looking and saying nice things.


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: My new barn is under construction.*

Get pics of them being naughty then blackmail them when they want what your eating for lunch. :laugh: Romeo ate my cheeseburger once. I looked to scold another goat and zoink no burger. He also likes eggrolls and hushpuppies. Don't even try coffee or tea around them. Even if they don't want it, they will sneeze in it. :doh:

Gina


----------



## kannm (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: My new barn is under construction.*



mrs. lam said:


> Don't even try coffee or tea around them. Even if they don't want it, they will sneeze in it. :doh:
> 
> Gina


eeewwww how true!


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: My new barn is under construction.*

Well its been awhile since we where able to work on barn. But we are getting it under roof and metal starting to go up on the sides. Im so excited. I so cant wait till its done. I picked out Partiot Red for the barn. I loved this bright color.
















Other side of the roof its almost finished.








Steps going up into the loft of the barn.








Inside the loft upstairs.








Oh this is the front of the barn.


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: My new barn is under construction. Updated pics 2-19*

Very, very nice! :thumb:


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: My new barn is under construction. Updated pics 2-19*

Awesome!!!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: My new barn is under construction. Updated pics 2-19*

It looks awesome!! Come build me one when your done.


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: My new barn is under construction. Updated pics 2-19*

Thanks you all, it is going to be awesome. Im going to have a office upstairs. And I will be able to walk out of the office onto a deck and it will be neat. I love the red and so excited just cant wait. Will up date more pics as we go.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: My new barn is under construction. Updated pics 2-19*

Looks wonderful Joanie! :thumbup: Makes me want to add on again! :wink:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: My new barn is under construction. Updated pics 2-19*

Looks great! I love the red, very pretty!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: My new barn is under construction. Updated pics 2-19*

I love it...looks fantastic...I want one...LOL :hi5: :thumb:


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: My new barn is under construction. Updated pics 2-19*

Its making my barns look shabby! xDD Do you plan on putting wood on the inside of the walls? I want that SO BAD in my metal pole barn. Right now my horse stall has just got plywood on 3 sides.. Hrmph! xD


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: My new barn is under construction. Updated pics 2-19*

Yes the left side is going to be the doe side, its going to have one big pen and then one kidding pen on the very back corner. Then on the right side is going to be kids pen, weaning pen, bottle baby pens, untill a year old. So they can grow out better without fighting for food from the older does. Im going to put two pens together for a kids pen, then two kidding pens in the back right corner. Its going to look really good. But I try to help the best I can but my husband has built it alone so it takes a little bit more time. Im going to have the pasture fenced off between the does and babies. I think when I get it all done its going to be awesome.


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

*Re: My new barn is under construction. Updated pics 2-19*

Look's great so far!! I can't wait to get started on our's in the spring, then i'll have hlala:


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: My new barn is under construction. Updated pics 2-26*

Here is some more updated pics. They where taken today. Its coming along nicely but it seems like it is taking forever. lol
Here is the front of the barn, there will be a door put in on the right side, and at the top. Im going to have small office up there.








Here is the back of the barn, there will be a small window put in the middle of the back.








Here is the left side of the barn.
















What the corner pieces will look like on.








Pics of the empty inside will eventually be full of pens.


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

*Re: My new barn is under construction. Updated pics 2-26*

How big will your pen's be?


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: My new barn is under construction. Updated pics 2-26*

8 x 8 square pens , but what im going to do on the left side there will be a 24 x 8 pen, then one 8 x 8 pen in the back left corner. Then on the right side there will be a 16 x 8 pen and two 8 x 8 pens.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: My new barn is under construction. Updated pics 2-26*

It sure is coming along nicely. I have barn envy right now. My barn is a 110 year old barn that is starting to look pretty rough we are going to need to tare it down with in the next couple years.


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: My new barn is under construction. Updated pics 2-26*

Here are some snapshots taken today. Still have alot of work to do but here is more of what we have got done.


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: My new barn is under construction. Updated pics 3-1*

Wow, Looking good


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: My new barn is under construction. Updated pics 3-1*

LOOKS WONDERFUL! Definately making progress...and I like the sliding glass door up top too :thumbup:


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: My new barn is under construction. Updated pics 3-1*

It looks terrific! You will love it!

Jan


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: My new barn is under construction. Updated pics 3-1*

Very nice. We want to put "wings" on both sides and wood at least half way up inside. They knock tin off. Poor Ben is used as a "battering buck". Everyone tries to knock him through the walls. :laugh: 
I will have to use one side for the goats/sheep and one side for the horse/horses and cattle. Hubby wants a longhorn and I want a water bufaloo. :greengrin: I have found both. Just wanting on my buff baby. Should be a couple of months. :leap:

Gina


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: My new barn is under construction. Updated pics 3-1*

Ok here is a few more pics with one of the doors on the front hung. Still got to put up the big sliding barn doors on the front. We have one stall built and got four more to build.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: My new barn is under construction. Updated pics 3-5*

Looks terrific!

Jan


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: My new barn is under construction. Updated pics 3-5*

So awesome! I love it!


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: My new barn is under construction. Updated pics 3-5*

I didn't know I could feel so jealous! I hope I have a barn like that before I die lol!


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: My new barn is under construction. Updated pics 3-5*

Aww thanks so much for all the compliments, my husband has worked his butt off on this barn for me. Im so appreciative of him. 
@Devin I hope you have your barn someday.


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: My new barn is under construction. Updated pics 3-5*

Aww, thanks! LOL!


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Here are some more pics of the barn. We now have the front doors on. Trim still needs painted and side door is going to be painted white. Have started more pens inside. The does pen is done now and will start working on other pens.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

OMG!! All that space! I'm jealous..lol!
Looks great Joanie!


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks so much I feel so blessed, I also have a awesome husband that loves me very much. I will get pics of my hayrack he built me today. It is so neat. He built it up to the second floor so all I have to do is go upstairs and throw hay down through the floor into the hayrack. How cool is that. Post pics of that tomorrow.


----------

